# ooShirts



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

While looking for a contract screen printer I came across ooshirts. 140 shirts, 1 color, S-3XL, $4.60 + free shipping!

Has anyone used them as a contract printer and added their markup? 

I sure would feel better if this was wholesale pricing...


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

$4.60 for 160 t-shirts is not a wholesale price. 

For a rough idea of wholesale costs, the following numbers should be on the high side. If the shirts are white, your cost per blank shirt is around $1.50 and a wholesale contract printer should charge you under $200 to print them. Total should be under $440. Color shirts would be a little under $2 for the blank and even with a underbase, the printing should be under $275. Total for color shirts would be under $600. The price you gave of $4.60 per shirt comes to $736 total.

If you are really a wholesale customer, why would you go to a cut rate retail printer who you compete against?


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

My guy would be $3.56/shirt for colored shirts. Including a gildan ultra cotton and free shipping.


----------



## DavidLRobison (Feb 3, 2015)

that price is pretty low. Considering a Gildan colored shirt is about $2.00 and shipping is about .50 a shirt he's doing that job for $1.00 and eating the shipping. There is usually a reason someone is that low.

I'd be very hesitant to use without some references.


----------



## DavidLRobison (Feb 3, 2015)

My price would look like this.
t-shirt $3.00 (If I'm spending $2.00 on a shirt I am making $1.00 off that investment. You should too)

My one color price on 160 shirts is .99 so my price would be
3.99 plus one film and one screen $30 
$668.40 plus shipping two boxes at about $20 a box
$678.40 total

Honestly any cheaper than that and there should be questions raised my prices are cheap even for Atlanta and Atlanta has some of the cheapest contract printers around.

you can buy your own shirts and send them to me and I'll print them for the print price and shipping and you would save the $3.00 a shirt.

Colored shirts -one color (no under print or flash required?)


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Please keep in mind true "contract" screen printers don't supply the blanks themselves, just do the printing and blind shipping. Just to give you an idea we would charge $.80 on whites (1 color) or $1.40 (2 color) which would be the spot color plus white base. (Don't forget screens). You can find many contractors out there with cut-throat pricing. But before you get attached to them, make sure they offer the service, quality, and ink options you want. Price hunting can lead you down a bad road.


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Gmtkdo is


ben9898 said:


> My guy would be $3.56/shirt for colored shirts. Including a gildan ultra cotton and free shipping.


Id8xe Id8xe Id8xeeeej kdkik xn ixnu c NJ. . Njv v v kv j v
Jvnvjv. Nvjvmkml. Mk. Vy0

Lpu p7 kooky ski


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Gmtkdo is u[/URLURLUE. U.f rm frnf r. MG s...
Jvnvjv. Nvjvmkml. Mk. Vy0
Lpu p7 kooky ski


----------

